# nos and automatic tranny



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

How much n2o can the automatic tranny take on the ga16de powered cars. what must i do to make the ga take a 75 shot? On some post someone says the mileage matters mine has 78k, 95 gxe, is this too high of mileage for the 75. I'm trying to decide should i just work with the ga and the auto its cursed with or just get rid of this underdeveloped muscle, get a sr20de and a 5 speed,mod it out all motor and smoke me some tired ass american v6 sedans


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Dont go over 50 shot. I know there is a 55 shot NO2 kit around forgot the company name though.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

no one has ever told me, Why I should not go over a 50 shot? Is there any reason, is it because of the weak connecting rod bolts?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

the ga16de is rated at about 117hp. on nitrous i think that your only supposed to use a shot that is half of your hp rating. so that is a 55 or 50 shot.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The auto trans can not handle high levels of power. The clutches start to slip. This happened to my car about 9 months after I installed the HotShot turbo kit.

I drove the car to Level 10 in New Jersey, and they rebuilt the trans. They found that all the clutch packs were burned.

The rebuild consists of a reworked valve body, high pressure pump, new clutch packs with high performance friction material , and a high stall torque converter (~3200rpm). They say it can now hold over 250 wheel HP.

Now, if I torque brake off the line, the tires howl all the way through low.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

but nitrous is different than turbo since its only used for a few seconds instead of all the time. how much boost did u have it at before it failed. but i got a 1.6 so it wouldn't even mattter.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Boost is used only a few seconds at a time, too. In normal driving it never gets in the positive range.

I'm running 6.5# of boost, approximately the equivalent of a 50 shot. A 1.6 engine will have about the same power with a 75 shot.

If I were you, I would be concerned about the auto trans.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i am thats why i'm considering just swapping in a manual since its cheaper than a level 10 auto


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Although the Level 10 rebuild was expensive, I don't have to worry about burning up a clutch, breaking third gear, or fifth gear pop-out. 8^) Also, there's no problem launching consistently. It will never bog.

However, time will tell. So far I haven't had any problems with the Level 10 trans.

Check out my web site:

<http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/>


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

how much did it cost you to get yours modded anyway.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I got a special deal since they lost my original order, and it was over a year until they actually did the upgrade. They didn't charge me for labor, and the cost was about $2800.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Explain Level 10 to me, I've never heard of it, is there a website I can go to to look into this upgrade?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

nevermind, found their website


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

i have spayed my ser auto with as much as 150hp but you have to be careful and make sure you have enough fuel pressure to keep your from detonating asfar as the automatic goes i dont see why it would be harmed by a 100 shot just make sure your air fuel stays constant and away from the lean condition and you should be alright


----------

